# Mudzillas in mud bog



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody know how mudzillas would do in a mud bog? I'm thinking about racing in one this coming weekend. Ill be running 28x10's I also have a set of 26 vampires wide skinny combo I could run. Not sure what the pit will be like. Its going to be around 45 min south of memphis. If any one else is interested thee is a post on highlifter about it. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

it depends what the bottom is like. if its a hard pack with rocks the zillas will be ok. if its deep stuff it will sink.








(all you have to do is post the url, it auto. embeds, dont copy the embed lines on youtube)


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im pretty sure it will be a hard bottom as most bogs are with alot of water


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

if you know its a hard bottom, then put skinny vamps in the rear and skinny zillas in the front.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

my mudzillas are all 10 wide. i dont think i like the idea of running a 26 and a 28


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Were is the bog gonna be held at??


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

If I only had to choose the two i would go with the mudzilla's, but that's only between the two that you mentioned.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Were is the bog gonna be held at??


here is a copy of the post on highlifter.

 March 21, 2009 at 4 PM  

LAWS HILL Mud Drag will be havin its first race of the season. Located 45 mins south of Memphis off of Hwy 4 on Laws Hill Road.... Side by side racing action through a 150 foot mud pit. 1st places pays pot.....$$$ depends on how many racers per class. Classes will be up to 500cc and 501cc up. BYOB cans only please...

Directions i was given: its probably 20 or 30 minutes from oxford...just come up hwy 7 to hwy 4 and go prolly 5 miles and i believe its the first road on the left..it will say laws hill

I am wanting to go but i cant get anyone to tell me how to enter or how much. Im not gonna just show up and be clueless on where to go and how much to pay and whatnot. So i guess we will see what happens.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

You may want to also put a little water in your tires and add some weight to the front.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

if anyone gets back to me with some info then im gonna run with prob at least 100 lb on front under front rack and lower the air pressure down to around 3.


----------

